# How to pick the right treat?



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

My poor Sonia suffers terrible allergies (most likely culprit=FOOD). I have decided to switch her from Purina One Smart Balance (low-grade, I know) to Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream formula (best that I can afford right now).

After hours of research I decided this was a good try, because the new food is grain free and only has one protein source, Fish. Then, I decided to start looking for treats to supplement her new diet with for when she's being an extra good girl.

I'm asking for suggestions to help stay in-tune with the limited ingredient, grain free, and easy on the allergies diet I'm hoping to obtain.

What are your thoughts? (hypoallergenic, natural, something raw?)


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

:eyebrows:

True Chews Dog Treats and Chews

Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick

Antler Chews Website Update in Process


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I give Sheba the Bully Sticks (loves to chew on them, and I think it helps clean the teeth also)
I also give her dried chicken chews (as referenced above)
and other natural dog treats and chews...

I don't do the pigs ears anymore since one time after a day or so I found mold (or something) growing on one.

And nothing that comes from China or other countrys.....


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Funny that you mention it, I just got my order of food shipment and I got these treats, they are absolutely great, 85% salmon and 15% fish meal, made in denmark, so I'm assuming clean waters. They sure are stinky, but dogs love em and the bag is quite large. 
Lakse Kronch Salmon Dog Treat 28oz and other Lakse Kronch pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, can't get more "limited ingredient" then that. :tongue1:

Thanks for the suggestions on chews. She has a strong mouth and needs something to keep it busy every once in a while. Definitely like the all natural and made-in-the-USA product details.

Any suggestions for a cookie or biscuit type treat? I guess that's more what I had in mind when I posted the question...Sorry I wasn't more specific.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

To: Unosmom (Sorry I just started and don't know how to include someone quote yet in a post)

What do these treats look like? Are they a chew or a biscuit? I went to the link and read the reviews and other information, but nothing really defined they type of treat, and the picture was just of the bag.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

To save money, you may even try something like the smallest bag of Orijen (pick whatever formula you like best), if you are looking for a "biscuit" type of treat that you can carry in your pocket.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I would use her food as treats until you're certain it's a food allergy.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

^I agree with the two above posters. For now, stick with one thing. Are you needing treats for training or something like a biscuit when they come indoors or what?

I'm a raw feeder so for treats/training I use small chunks of raw beef heart, tongue, liver, and venison, TINY pieces of cheese or hot dog [the size of a pea], high-quality kibble [right now I'm using wellness super 5, I've also used orijen, evo and taste of the wild], or home-dehydrated meats. When Wallaby comes indoors he gets a zuke's training treat.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Catahoula said:


> Well, can't get more "limited ingredient" then that. :tongue1:
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions on chews. She has a strong mouth and needs something to keep it busy every once in a while. Definitely like the all natural and made-in-the-USA product details.
> 
> *Any suggestions for a cookie or biscuit type treat? * I guess that's more what I had in mind when I posted the question...Sorry I wasn't more specific.


If you're wanting grain-free and made in the USA, you could try Nature's Variety Instinct Nature's Variety Instinct Grain-Free Biscuits for Dogs | Nature's Variety or EVO bisquits Meat-Based Pet Food – Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats – EVO Pet Products

Although these bisquits are grain-free, they are not limited ingredient. The words hypoallergenic or natural really have very limited meaning in processes dog food. It has to do more with knowing if your dog has any specific intolerances to certain ingredients.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Dried beef tendons are a great long-lasting dental chew (I always stick with Merrick's "Flossies" brand), and my dog goes crazy for them. Antlers make an excellent dental chew as well, and they last a very long time. For more every day /training type treats there are quite a few brands that sell freeze dried meats as dog treats. Wellness also makes some nice grain free jerky style treats that are now available in a lot of stores. Or, as others suggested, a quality kibble can make a nice treat.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I use Natural Balance Bison & Sweet Potato cookies for my girls. Limited ingredient and grain free. There is also a Sweet Potato and Fish variety, Venison & Sweet Potato and a duck variety. All LID and all grain free.
I also use Pumpkin Crunchers...which they ADORE. 
Or...just regular low fat string cheese, 100% dried beef liver treats, or Hebrew National 99% fat free hot dogs cut into tiny pieces and microwaved for 20 seconds. 
I do not give my girls bully sticks, raw hide or pig ears of any kind...they're power chewers, so I don't consider it safe for them. they're labs too, so they'd be tempted to swallow that stuff whole and risk obstruction.

I do give them frozen raw marrow bones once or twice a month.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Everyone for the great suggestions.

Since the food is new and Sonia really likes it so far, I'm just going to use kibbles as a treat for right now (never even thought of that). Once I feel comfortable with trying to add in more ingredients I will read about and research all of your suggestions.

I know for sure she's going to like at least one of them (probably all of them :tongue1

Side note - Can anyone tell me how to include a quote from someone else, so my response can be directed at a particular question or statement. I'm still trying to learn everything here. Thanks for Everything.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Catahoula said:


> Thanks Everyone for the great suggestions.
> 
> Since the food is new and Sonia really likes it so far, I'm just going to use kibbles as a treat for right now (never even thought of that). Once I feel comfortable with trying to add in more ingredients I will read about and research all of your suggestions.
> 
> ...


On the bottom right hand side of a post, there is a "Reply With Quote" option.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Javadoo said:


> I use Natural Balance Bison & Sweet Potato cookies for my girls. Limited ingredient and grain free. There is also a Sweet Potato and Fish variety, Venison & Sweet Potato and a duck variety. All LID and all grain free.
> I also use Pumpkin Crunchers...which they ADORE.
> Or...just regular low fat string cheese, 100% dried beef liver treats, or Hebrew National 99% fat free hot dogs cut into tiny pieces and microwaved for 20 seconds.
> I do not give my girls bully sticks, raw hide or pig ears of any kind...they're power chewers, so I don't consider it safe for them. they're labs too, so they'd be tempted to swallow that stuff whole and risk obstruction.
> ...


Many people do not encourage feeding marrow bones because they are weight bearing and can possibly crack teeth.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I always just used kibble pieces for training treats.

Now that I raw feed I've been sticking to Stella & Chewey's treats. Stella & Chewy's - Treats

I would avoid any marrow or weight bearing bones from large animals like beef. They can and will crack teeth.

For teeth cleaning choose something easier to eat, like turkey necks!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Serendipity said:


> Many people do not encourage feeding marrow bones because they are weight bearing and can possibly crack teeth.


That's fine. 
I do feed marrow bones and simply stated that. Didn't encourage it either way.
Many people do not encourage feeding bully sticks, rawhide or pig ears because they are a choling hazard and have quality issues.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Serendipity said:


> Many people do not encourage feeding marrow bones because they are weight bearing and can possibly crack teeth.


Just a question....why recommend antlers to chew on then? They are extremely hard also, capable of breaking teeth.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Funny that you mention it, I just got my order of food shipment and I got these treats, they are absolutely great, 85% salmon and 15% fish meal, made in denmark, so I'm assuming clean waters. They sure are stinky, but dogs love em and the bag is quite large.
> Lakse Kronch Salmon Dog Treat 28oz and other Lakse Kronch pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


I find it suprising that they list the ingredients as fresh _wild_ salmon. On the Danish website, the only info you get is fresh salmon, same thing on the Swedish website. They avoid mentioning if it's farmed or wild, which is usually a bad thing. I've looked into using the Kronch salmon oil, but I avoided it because I couldn't find out if it was farmed or wild caught salmon.

It is almost impossible to find wild caught salmon intended for human consumption around here these days, so I am very skeptical about this... The last time I looked for wild caught salmon in the store, the only one I could find was imported from the US!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Javadoo said:


> Just a question....why recommend antlers to chew on then? They are extremely hard also, capable of breaking teeth.


Aspen broke his lower molar with an antler. He broke the antler in half and I though oh crap!!

ETA: I use salmon, chicken and beef bite size treats.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Catahoula said:


> Thanks Everyone for the great suggestions.
> 
> Since the food is new and Sonia really likes it so far, I'm just going to use kibbles as a treat for right now (never even thought of that). Once I feel comfortable with trying to add in more ingredients I will read about and research all of your suggestions.
> 
> ...


Yea, kinda depends on what the treats are for or type of treats you wanna give.
I agree also as well about just sticking with the kibble for now as treats.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

As far as treats go, i have been giving Omega treats and they absolutely love them! But they are kinda small (great training treat and they seem to help with their coats also)


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

dmgmn said:


> Yea, kinda depends on what the treats are for or type of treats you wanna give.
> I agree also as well about just sticking with the kibble for now as treats.


When I asked the question originally my intension was a treat for when I want to work with her. She knows a lot of commands, so I try to stimulate her brain by getting her to do serious of requests. I needed something to give her to keep her attention and focus.

But, this thread has my mind churning now about what to give her as a snack or to keep her occupied. Tackling this new diet on my own is very demanding and research intensive. Since my vet isn't supportive of my decision, I don't get any assistance from there. 

I'm not thinking what kind of chews I can get her, but I think I'll start another thread for that. She has an incredibly powerful mouth and I haven't found ANYTHING that she doesn't devour in 5 mins. Maybe a new thread will produce some suggestions, plus make it easy to find incase anyone else has a similar situation.


----------

